

Your opinion about developer salaries and getting a raise - wildmXranat

Location: Toronto, Canada<p>Job: PHP, Symfony, LAMP<p>From the outset, the job began rather plain. I joined a team that took over a Symfony framework application. After about a year, the company took on a new project and I became one of the three developers tasked with making it happen.<p>Fast-forward 18 months; the project is doing great and I have amassed tons of experience. Despite not being lead, I took charge submitting ideas that pushed the project ahead. It sort of became my trademark and I saw my value rise. With my hiring anniversary just passing in February, I asked to have a meeting concerning my compensation.<p>I'm asking for feedback and your opinion regarding salary negotiation. Do you feel that salary guides are accurate or inflated? One comes to mind: http://www.roberthalftechnology.com/External_Sites/content/DM-FreeResources/RHT/downloads/RHT-SG-2011.pdf<p>Is it realistic to assume that a base salary of 63k x 18% or about 75k is an amount to shoot for ? What is your experience in these types of situations ?
======
freddealmeida
In the past, what I normally did was to work from contribution to revenue.
What % of revenue do you contribute with your work? Work from there. If you
contribute 400k a year, asking for 100K is more than acceptable.

Also factor in the cost for them losing you. Will they require someone
immediately? pay for headhunters? or will they hardly need you. Use this as a
calibration of the number.

Also find out what everyone else is making. Especially your boss. and your
colleagues. Some transparency is required on your part and some hustling.

Also, how will you add more value once the raise is given. what will it allow
you to do? what is the value to the company in addition to keeping a seasoned
developer. ie. what is your action plan if you get a raise. vs not getting it.

you should also have a plan for not getting the raise. consider this your
black swan event insurance. If you do not get what you want or need, what will
you do? no extra money? how about extra time? or new tech? or will you quit?
If you are very valued and are ready to quit if you do not get what is your
actual value to the firm, you are in a better situation to shift negotiations.

